# 4 1/2 months, ears are UP!!! for now anyway



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is Holly at 4 1/2 months. Ears go up and down, but today they are both up. Yeah.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww, she is such a pretty girl!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I just love this age- the gawky, constantly changing body and personality. You can get a glimpse of the dog inside that big goofy pup. She's adorable, I just love that look on her face!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Adorable


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

oh yea, it seems she changes daily. Her personality is growing so much, such a goofy girl, loves everyone and thinks life is good when she gets her dog cookie.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

:wub:beautiful!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

What a beautiful girl...and lovely ears:wub: I keep wondering when Bruiser's ears will be up. He's 3 1/2 mos and one is up and the is horizontal.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

She's a beauty!


----------

